# SVN branch for releng/10.1 (10.1-RELEASE) created.



## kpa (Oct 3, 2014)

It's there in the FreeBSD SVN repository but no announcement yet because there are no snapshots that people could use for testing. I've already switched one of my systems to use it and it's looking good. No real surprise since it's now an exact copy of stable/10 that has been rock solid so far.

https://svnweb.freebsd.org/base/releng/10.1/

It looks like the release schedule for 10.1 is holding at least for now.

https://www.freebsd.org/releases/10.1R/schedule.html


----------



## kpa (Oct 4, 2014)

10.1-RC1 images up at ftp://ftp.freebsd.org/pub/FreeBSD/releases/amd64/amd64/ISO-IMAGES/10.1/.


----------

